# Maya Moore deserves this thread



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Even with getting yanked to the floor last night against Rutgers, Moore was dominant. Before the game, C. Vivian Stringer said that she would be the dominant player in the next decade, and that seems dead-on. 

Wow. So she (finally) gets her own thread. For the record, she 'only' scored 19 points last night (8-12 from the field, 3-5 on threes, 0-1 from the line) and grabbed seven rebounds. For the season, she's averaging 18.4 ppg and 7.3 rpg, so it only feels like she had an off night last night.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah, she cold.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

should be named Freshman of the year fairly soon and from there will challenge for player of the year the rest of her college career.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

You've all probably seen this already, so I'll just post the link for convenience. A freshman at the head of the class: Maya Moore leads Huskies


----------

